# Audio upgrade for 7P T3 T-regs!



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Before you drain your wallet for expensive upgrades - try the Match PP52. Moved it over from my (sold) 2012 Tiguan to my new ride, a 2014 Touareg R-Line V6 TDI with RNS 850 and standard audiosystem. 
As said - the standard audio sucks. But the Match brings it to life with factory speakers. It is almost unbeliveble how much "untz" you get from the original paper cone speakers. If you planning of upgrading the original speakers (wich is a good thing) you will still need an extra amp since the factory amp is very weak.

I am not anal about audio but I´m still picky about how it sounds. And for those who don´t enjoy spending time building car audio systems - it is a straight forward plug and play solution. It even gives you a line-out for a sub. My next upgrade is to add a Alpine Sub i already have. I just need to figure out how to run a new power cable from the battery to power up the sub and give the Match a better powerline wich will increase the performance. 

http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/lng/en/pp-52dsp.html


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

AndySwede said:


> Before you drain your wallet for expensive upgrades - try the Match PP52. Moved it over from my (sold) 2012 Tiguan to my new ride, a 2014 Touareg R-Line V6 TDI with RNS 850 and standard audiosystem.
> As said - the standard audio sucks. But the Match brings it to life with factory speakers. It is almost unbeliveble how much "untz" you get from the original paper cone speakers. If you planning of upgrading the original speakers (wich is a good thing) you will still need an extra amp since the factory amp is very weak.
> 
> I am not anal about audio but I´m still picky about how it sounds. And for those who don´t enjoy spending time building car audio systems - it is a straight forward plug and play solution. It even gives you a line-out for a sub. My next upgrade is to add a Alpine Sub i already have. I just need to figure out how to run a new power cable from the battery to power up the sub and give the Match a better powerline wich will increase the performance.
> ...


:thumbup: do they sell to North America?


----------



## gtibobvr6 (Dec 21, 2000)

.LSinLV. said:


> :thumbup: do they sell to North America?


Assuming this is the same unit, Crutchfield sells it:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-KUTti4FmNmb/p_975PP52DSP/Match-PP52DSP.html


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, that is the same unit. Just make sure you buy the car specific adapter.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Dookay said:


> I am considering this very same option for my 2016 T3 Touareg without Dynaudio. Which harness did you use? The PP-AC92C? The North American guys won't say anything for sure since it's not on their website. Whatever worked for your system, should work for mine.


Yes, I can confirm that the PP-AC92C will work. You will connect it where the factory amp is located, behind the trim on the right hand side of the trunk. Depending of your other options there will be enough space to fit the amp there. However, I have mine in the spare wheel area. 

I have now upgraded the front door speakers and fitted a huge amount of Silent Coat to the inner door card. This made a huge difference, even though I still have many hours left to break in the new speakers.! I will soon do the same to the rear doors.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Dookay said:


> Good deal, thanks much. Did you run a separate power wire or used the harness for power?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment I use the power from the factory harness. My next upgrade is to run a new power wire from the battery to the Match and to a Alpine sub box with integrated amp. 
The Match has a output for a sub, no need for tapping a signal from the factory setup harness.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Dookay said:


> Good deal, thanks again. You weren't interested in the plug and play Match suibwoofer, which could also be powered by the PP52DSP?


I already had the Alpine SWD-2030 sub laying around in the garage. Brand new never used, a leftover from project that never started.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Dookay said:


> The harness works! I've been tinkering around with the DSP and have been attempting to load the sound profile for the Touareg onto the DSP, but am having issues.
> 
> When I install the microSD card into the slot, the status light blinks rapidly red, which is expected, as it's reading the card.
> 
> ...


I never tried the premade profiles since Im not using the Match sub and not stock on the front speakers. Are you sure the file is on the card? Did you format the card? I see the instructions dont mention this but it is normally a standard procedure with memory cards.

With the pushbutton you toggle between two possible setups from the card and your personal setup with the PC tool. First indicates green, the other orange. It is not possible to adjust the premade settings with the tool so the parameters will not be able to adjusted and all show flat.


----------



## gskowronek (Oct 7, 2016)

*pp52dsp*

Did you ever figured it out?
i just put PP52DSP in my 2016 TReg and the same


----------



## tangled1 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Photos/Installation Instructions*



AndySwede said:


> Yes, I can confirm that the PP-AC92C will work. You will connect it where the factory amp is located, behind the trim on the right hand side of the trunk. Depending of your other options there will be enough space to fit the amp there. However, I have mine in the spare wheel area.
> 
> I have now upgraded the front door speakers and fitted a huge amount of Silent Coat to the inner door card. This made a huge difference, even though I still have many hours left to break in the new speakers.! I will soon do the same to the rear doors.


Do you guys have any photos or would you be willing to upload a video talking about what you did and where everything is placed? Would also appreciate any recommendations for speaker replacements. I'm currently exploring the Kicker 43TCWRT672 sub that Crutchfield is selling.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

